# Kokum Butter?????



## llineb (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope I am spelling this right!  Does anyone have any experience with Kokum butter?  I heard you can use it in place of shea butter.  Does it get grainy like shea can?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## carebear (Jan 19, 2011)

yep, it goes grainy but seems less likely to than shea
but it's not really the same as shea at all - not a direct sub or anything


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 19, 2011)

I really only in place of mango butter, but it's a pretty hard butter


----------



## Earthchild (Jan 19, 2011)

Kokum butter us a very firm butter.  It is a good replacement for cocoa butter.  I like to use it in place of cocoa butter in lip balms, lotion bars, and body butters when I want a little less grease and no odor.  HTH!


----------



## llineb (Jan 20, 2011)

Earthchild said:
			
		

> Kokum butter us a very firm butter.  It is a good replacement for cocoa butter.  I like to use it in place of cocoa butter in lip balms, lotion bars, and body butters when I want a little less grease and no odor.  HTH!



Does it crystallize like cocoa butter?  I am having a problem with my body butters having little round balls in it and think it might be my cocoa butter crystallizing.


----------



## carebear (Jan 20, 2011)

yes.

but it has a very different feel from cocoa butter - almost a powdery dryness to it somehow.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 20, 2011)

I've just started using Kokum Butter and love it! I got into using it because I have a friend who is allergic to Chocolate, I mean he has a big allergy to even smelling it so I needed something else to try for him and decided to start playing with this.  I am really liking it.


----------



## llineb (Jan 24, 2011)

So funny b/c I just received a sample of the Kokum Butter with my Shea Butter purchase.  Now I will get to try it for free.

Thanks for the advice!


----------

